

Clojure vs Ruby & Scala -- Transient Newsgroups - berrow
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2009/12/clojure-vs-ruby-scala-transient-newsgroups/

======
jcapote
I'd _love_ to see those ruby benchmarks in jruby, since it's usually at least
50% faster than MRI

